# Enyawreklaw Premix Concentrates



## DizZa (21/10/16)

The Flavour Mill will soon be stocking Enyawreklaw Premix Concentrates! 

Funfetti,Rosky Milk and Stacio RY4 inbound!

Just a shout out as well for @method1 for his awesome service,kind words and good ethics! 

The Flavour Mill Team

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Strontium (21/10/16)

That's epic, been desperate to try some of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/10/16)

Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/10/16)

@DizZa what will the pricing be on them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (22/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> @DizZa what will the pricing be on them?



Standard pricing of R370 for 30mls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Standard pricing of R370 for 30mls.



Okay cool buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (22/10/16)

How mch juice does that make?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/10/16)

Strontium said:


> How mch juice does that make?



200-250ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Erica (26/10/16)

Enyawreklaw premixes now available! Head on over to our website to have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (26/10/16)

VapeSnow said:


> 200-250ml


Where did you get that from?

I have heard 170 - 200ml and someone mentioned that they were not happy with the flavour when mixed at 200ml.
Personally I'd start out at 170ml and you can always add more PG/VG if need be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (26/10/16)

There is a set % to follow, no guessing required.
IME the bottles contain around 32ml and thus you can make a little extra, and that's pretty easy to calculate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> I have heard 170 - 200ml and someone mentioned that they were not happy with the flavour when mixed at 200ml.
> Personally I'd start out at 170ml and you can always add more PG/VG if need be.



Yeah i made a mistake but i have tested it at 200ml and flavor was spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/10/16)

Aren't there different percentages for the different flavours, which range from just over 9% to almost 17%? If my mental arithmetic is right, 30ml will therefore make you anywhere from around 180ml to over 300ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (26/10/16)

The stachio looks like the business


----------



## VapeSnow (26/10/16)

Stachio is great

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DizZa (26/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Aren't there different percentages for the different flavours, which range from just over 9% to almost 17%? If my mental arithmetic is right, 30ml will therefore make you anywhere from around 180ml to over 300ml.



For the three we have in stock the recommendations are as follows:

Funfetti @ 16.75% - 175-180mls
Rosky Milk @ 17% - 175-180mls
Stacio RY4 @ 15.5% - 200mls

BUT like @method1 said, these 30mls are way overfilled and may easily push out another 3mls giving you an extra 10% of juice!

I have them all steeping and must say they taste tested great, very limited quantity available for now, but I will be stocking up soon again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

